# Wanted Bumper Boy Electronics.



## NickR (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello, I am looking for a replacement electronics for my 2 bumper boy doubles. The battery went out on the Hawxs remote and in the process of trying to find a replacement I think I might have fried it. Does anyone have any suggestions? TIA


----------



## GunnersUp (Oct 15, 2020)

You can replace with Sport Dog electronics. Takes a little bit of rewiring but not bad.


----------



## keithwinch (May 26, 2009)

GunnersUp said:


> You can replace with Sport Dog electronics. Takes a little bit of rewiring but not bad.


Do you know of anyone who successfully replaced the BB receiver with Garmin pro 2 receiver?


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Same technique as Sportdog or Dogtra, just have to be sure of the polarity so the servo turns the correct way.


----------

